# albie report



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I just typed the whole damn day in a report, then hit back space and poof. Here's the report. Ill give details later.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

HAHA! That Sh#t happens to me every other report it seems. Oh well, there a fish in the pic, so I assume you caught at least one.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Acres of them right outside the pass. We were bowed up from 8 am till about 1230 when we ducked inside to find some redfish (they were a no-call, no-show). They were eating the snotty flies up close to the beach where they could see; once I got outside the bar, I am guessing the wave action had it too sloppy for them to pick out a small fly, but I got bit on big poppers. Really big poppers. Like original chug bug big. It was fun.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Pic says it all :thumbup:
Nice!!!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Hate it when that happens......

Type it up in Word and then cut and paste into PFF. 

Great report of the BFT bite. :thumbup:


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Patriot said:


> Hate it when that happens......
> 
> Type it up in Word and then cut and paste into PFF.
> 
> Great report of the BFT bite. :thumbup:


If they were BFT I would still be out there!


----------

